# What can i expect from satellite receivers?



## ilikesilver (Feb 24, 2013)

Going to pickup 50 used satellite receivers with cards on wensday. Also box's of old supplies, cords and what nots. Other than obvious copper, and the case, and the cards themselves, how are the boards, is there much PMs in these? I searched the forum and couldnt find a picture of direct tv and dish, boards from cases. thanks in advance tim


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2013)

it will be a good board, same grade as a non made in china small socket (pga 478) board

if there PVR type, you will get hard drives also


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2013)

sorry for the second post

if there very old you are one lucky guy !!


----------



## ilikesilver (Feb 24, 2013)

apparently this guy was a installer for years, now all this stuff is in his garage taking up space. You wouldnt happen to have any pictures do you on older stuff?

thanks
tim






necromancer said:


> sorry for the second post
> 
> if there very old you are one lucky guy !!


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2013)

no, sorry
if there from the 1980's you will get a ceramic gold leged IC in every one if your lucky


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, your In luck I just picked up about 422lbs of old dish sat recievers most of them were from the 90's and a few that were dvr's. You should get any where from $2.25-$3.50 per pound on the boards. If I have another chance to get more sat recievers I would turn them down it takes a lot of work to get them ready to sell b/c there is alot of metal on the boards, all of the cable and av jacks have to be taken off. For me the fastest way to do so was with a hammer and a putty knife, heat gun was way to slow when you have over a hundred of them to go through. But what a pain I still have around 40 more to do and I'm not looking forward to it. Oh ya and there isn't much on them that you can keep for yourself without decreesing the value of the boards.

David


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi David,

Why is just everyone is alway in a hurry. A little work won't kill anyone. I just wish I could get the stuff that you found as long as it had PM in it who care how long it takes. When you get my age you will slow down a lot. Just my 2 cents and don't it the wrong way. My ship might come some day.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Jack,

I do understand what you are saying money is money no matter how hard it is to get it, and I'm not affraid of hard work either. I think i just got in a little over my head with the e-scrap, I have a full time job at a car dealer, so that only leaves me with the weekends that I also have to make time for the family as well. And so far the e-scrap has really taken off on the 2 months that I have started doing this. I had the 422lbs of recievers and over a hundred computers and servers and alot of cell phones in those 2 months all of that scrap takes up a lot of time, so the quicker the better. Thats why I think I'm going to head in the direction of Gold filled and karat gold jewelry, I am in the process of getting 250 grams of 14k gold filled for around 50 dollars and the yeild of gold from that alone will be almost as good as the 2 months worth of scrap.

David


----------



## ilikesilver (Feb 25, 2013)

I myself am in no hurry. My wife and I are partnered up on this. I put a few small adds out in craigslist, then im getting emails and calls left and right. But I am taking my time. And we are breaking down everything for more money in the long run. thanks though

tim


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 25, 2013)

davidhorton_002 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> I do understand what you are saying money is money no matter how hard it is to get it, and I'm not affraid of hard work either. I think i just got in a little over my head with the e-scrap, I have a full time job at a car dealer, so that only leaves me with the weekends that I also have to make time for the family as well. And so far the e-scrap has really taken off on the 2 months that I have started doing this. I had the 422lbs of recievers and over a hundred computers and servers and alot of cell phones in those 2 months all of that scrap takes up a lot of time, so the quicker the better. Thats why I think I'm going to head in the direction of Gold filled and karat gold jewelry, I am in the process of getting 250 grams of 14k gold filled for around 50 dollars and the yeild of gold from that alone will be almost as good as the 2 months worth of scrap.
> 
> David


Hi David,

If I live close to you I would help you out taking your stuff apart if you would give me a % of it. But I don't know where you live. So have a good day and be safe too.

Jack


----------



## chlaurite (Mar 26, 2013)

Just took four DirectTV receivers (three different models) from the late '90s/early '00s myself.

The various connectors *seriously* skimp on the gold - As in, you can see the touch of yellow, but it'd shock me if a pound of neatly trimmed pins would give you even a gram of gold.

The cards, well documented. More pretty than valuable.  

Two of the four (two different models) have what _looks_ like large patches of gold plating on the boards themselves. The pessimist in me says some sort of coated copper, but it looks _very_ thin (actually worn away in spots despite living inside the box), so perhaps real gold.

Decent CPU(?)s on the board - FBGAs, with the gold corner. Ripping one open shows plenty of nearly microscopic gold wires, not sure how to get it out tidily but I can see it.


----------

